# I've succumbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been enabled!!! YIPE!! :-)~



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Ok..

Uhh....I've started a few threads recently:

Anyone buy a Oberon Kindle cover & NOT like it...? Curious..
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7822.0.html

Any 1 else like the Kindle plain white...naked? Or with Invisible shield on?
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7697.0.html

---------

My Kindle Cover journey...."saga" LMAO!! 

Ok...originally I wanted to use my Kindle with nothing. (As I read mostly in my rm on my bed) So I thought the Kindle would be fine with nothing. No cover. Plus I like the look of it with nothing.

I ordered the Invisible Shield to protect it more from scratches, etc. I have (BodyGuardz same time thing) on my iphone--have loved it...has worked fine for me.

Ok...on to covers........

I had bought the m-edge GO! in fuchsia to use when I go somewhere...to read in the car (while hub drives)  When I received it...I thought it was too dark pink. I liked the actual cover...and thought "Well, hmm...this is nice I'll just order the Amazon & keep it in the cover all the time". Being the Amazon is similar to the m-edge go! Ok..good...

So I sent it back the m-edge GO! & ordered the Amazon cover (btw, I like that it says: Amazon Kindle on it). Ok fine...everything was cool at this point. I thought when it comes I'll just leave it inside. Ok whatever. I'm happy. Or so I thought...ugh....

Last night while I was reading I came to the conclusion that in the last few days while I've waited for the Amazon cover to get here. (I've been reading w/o anything "naked"). I'm like..."Ooo, I like reading like this." ARGGGHH!! So then I'm like the Amazon is on its way...(and now that I've actually tested out reading with nothing I found I do like reading this way). At this point I was like the Amazon (I think) would not be a good choice for me--being the hinges it has & I would like the option to take it out of it's cover easily. I'd think taking it in/out a million times depending on my changeable mood would not be good. (possible scratches or whatever). So the Oberon came to mind. <<had never left the back of my mind. LOL!! I've always liked them..but was just scared to order...(the no return thing). ugh. Thought...maybe 1 day I'll order a Oberon.

Ok, so then this morning I continued to think about the Oberon covers. <sigh> It seems like it would best fit my needs:

1. Something I can take out easily in/out (no hinges) and read my K <naked> if I want
2. Put it in the Oberon and read with it inside
3. Plus I can feel happy knowing it's well protected. 
4. It's beautiful...love all the detail!!!!
5. cover closure (which I don't really need..) but ya..that's a + too! keep it closed.

Hmm...seems like the right one for me. UGHHHH...Why did I have to realize this NOW?? Guess I had to go through all that other mess first? Who knows?? 

So ok long story >> longgggggerrr....LOL!! I took the plunge ::crossing fingers it works out for me::: or....LOL who knows what??

Neway....

*I ordered the ROH in purple w/ corners!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I feel sooo embarrassed  Almost didn't post this craziness, but thought well there has to be other K owners out there that have gone thru similar situations with K cover buying. LOL...

I've just been so changeable: cover/no cover, cover with hinges...leave cover on....leave cover off...ughhh I've been driving myself NUTS!!  As for the invisible shield >> I'm returning it because I don't think I'll need it with the Oberon on it already-- K should be fine, also the spray application makes me nervous to do on my K. So ya, no invisible shield now....

Hopefully I'm done with all this!! I've succumbed to the >> Oberon!! PLEASE GOD let this be it & let me be happy with it! <sigh>

*Final outcome:* Oberon ROH w/ NO invisible shield...take out when I want (to get that naked feel) place in when I want to enjoy my cover and be protected when out somewhere with my K.

There. DONE. geesh. 
Thx for listening...LOL!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How about a nice Borsa Bella bag to put it in?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

or a water proof bag?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You don't need a booklight, do you?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

or, maybe, just maybe a larger purse with a pocket in the middle to put your bb bag into when you need something to carry more stuff in?   (jk)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

and don't forget a skin to keep all the dirt away.  There are plenty that will match the purple cover.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys are just too funny!!  I just ordered a custom skin from Decalgirl in "Great Wave"  thanks to srmallloy for the template!!
I still have the amazon cover- I actually like the hinge system.  I have a BB travel bag in shower clouds, and then ordered the same pattern for a large gadget bag.  I am going to keep my mighty bright light separate, because it is too bulky in the travel bag and keeps turning on in the bag.  I took one battery out to prevent that.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Did you know you needed a Keurig coffee maker and a pricey rice cooker too?? Hold on to your wallet around here.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And a KitchenAid mixer to keep the rice cooker company on the counter.

While the brownies are baking and the rice is steaming, you can read your Kindle.

Purple ROH...good choice! That's what my precious Gabriel is wearing.

L


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

And don't forget a new netbook.
You can get skins for those


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

LMAO!!!  U guys r funny!!!!!!!!!!!! 

<fingers in ears> :::singing:: hum deeee humm........Can't hear anything...nope nope.....:::whistling:::


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

O yea, the mixer. I for got about that purchase. I got the big cobalt blue one. I have been baking more just to justify it. I guess it's time for the rice cooker, since the KitchenAid was at least 2 months ago.
Lettie


Leslie said:


> And a KitchenAid mixer to keep the rice cooker company on the counter.
> 
> While the brownies are baking and the rice is steaming, you can read your Kindle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

You also need a Nintendo DS Lite or DSi and a nice home game system.  

I swear, I spend my allowance as fast as I get it around here.  The nice thing is that you get a lot of opinions and most folks have a lot of facts to back them up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The DecalGirl skin definitely needs to come next. As soon as the cover gets here you will realize that you will need it. Now you will have to make more choices. Getting just the right accessories makes owning your Kindle all the more fun. Enjoy.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And a netbook - don't forget your netbook!  

I have a K1, but I went through the same process.  Started with just the Amazon cover.  I read with it in the cover all the time, but didn't see much point in getting a different cover.  After awhile (and after my Kindle fell out of the Amazon cover a couple of times) I got a red M-edge cover.  Loved it.  Then I started seeing the Oberon covers.  Gorgeous but pricey, just couldn't quite go there.  Then I started seeing the skins.  Didn't much see the point, until suddenly "Eureka!", I saw the point.  I wanted one.  I ordered one.  (Then one for my phone, my iPod, and my netbook!  Yeah, I REALLY saw the point...)  Then the K2 came out, and some Oberon K1 covers popped up on eBay.  I got one.  

Resistance is futile...we are all assimilated, especially if we hang out here long enough....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You guys forgot new purses, wallets, peeramid pillows, and oh yeah....maybe a few books.  

(and of course, everything needs to be in multiples!)


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

^^LOL!! Well, nooooo I'm trying to stay away from the purses...that was my past illness....(stopped at twenty something). Guess Kindle covers is the new illness now! Ugh....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought I was done with purses too until the K2 showed up.  It doesn't fit in 80% of them.  I ended up with three new ones a few weeks ago.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not surprised - since discovering this board and all you enablers out there, I've ended up with 3 Oberon covers (2 for my K2 and 1 for my husband's KK), at least 5 Decalgirl skins and 1 Tego skin, a Trendy Digital waterproof cover, 2 BorsaBella bags, 3 booklights, an Medge cover, an Oberon business card holder and a Keurig mini coffeemaker. Oh, and let's not forget the innumerable books that I might not otherwise have been aware of, too!

Its's been an expensive (but pleasurable!) relationship


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I thought I was done with purses too until the K2 showed up. It doesn't fit in 80% of them. I ended up with three new ones a few weeks ago.


LOL....I have pretty roomy bags...so it fits in all of them except maybe 4..(and those I don't even use anyway....) like big bags!!  The bag I'm using today I could probably fit in! LOL!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

All enablers have done their work well. It doesn't take long to get on the band wagon. I started with the Amazon cover for my K1, then the m-edge and finally the Oberon cover (best of the bunch by the way) and have already bought 5 skins. The problem I have is that my daughter also has a kindle so I think she needs all of these things too, which I wind up buying for her.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope you like your choices   I have a ROH purple with corners and love it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats JuneBug! I hope you like it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on seeing the light, Junebug.  

Sorry you had to go through so much drama along the way.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I thought I was done with purses too until the K2 showed up. It doesn't fit in 80% of them. I ended up with three new ones a few weeks ago.


Yeah.... well... I wasn't going to tell anyone this... but I have a confession to make....

I went out to a late breakfast with a friend today. I got dressed and did all the usual get-ready routine, including shoes and digging out the sole purse that goes with those particular clothes (off-white). Then I remembered that this friend has never been on time for anything, ever, and that it would be good to take the Kindle for the wait, not to mention that I had promised I would demo it for her. Except that it doesn't fit into the purse that I had out. I own a dozen purses and NONE of the other ones even remotely goes with the clothes I had on. I didn't want to take a separate tote bag because it would have been impractical where we were meeting. So..... I had to pick a different purse... which meant I had to change clothes... and therefore shoes... all because of the Kindle! I felt REALLY silly about it. 

(Later today I checked. Fewer than half of my purses will hold the Kindle. Uh-oh...)


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I hope you like your choices  I have a ROH purple with corners and love it.


Thx, Me 2!!! Cool....  Ya, I'm getting really excited to receive it!! Love purple!! Read a lot on the different purple shades of ROH. Blue-ish, grape etc. Kinda curious how "purple" or whatever....it is in person....


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> Congrats JuneBug! I hope you like it!


Thank You!!!!!!!! Ya, me 2!!  I'm excited for it to come!! Hoping it works out for me this time round...They say 3rd times a charm...

1. m-edge Go!
2. Amazon blk cover
3. *Oberon* ::hoping:: works out!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Congrats on seeing the light, Junebug.
> 
> Sorry you had to go through so much drama along the way.


Thanky!!!  Ya....Thx....too much drama....Whew...!! I'm beat after all that mess. Guess I'll find out soon enough! ::hoping::


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new Oberon cover...you still need a Peeramid pillow...LOL!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bwahahahaha...

another one bites the dust.

Seriously though, congratulations on your new cover. Sometimes it's not an easy decision. I have the purple ROH and love it.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> ...you still need a Peeramid pillow...LOL!!


Stop that. I have been considering one of those for months!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Bwahahahaha...
> 
> another one bites the dust.
> 
> Seriously though, congratulations on your new cover. Sometimes it's not an easy decision. I have the purple ROH and love it.


LMAO!!!  Thx!! Ya, this was a tough one! Good to hear u have the same Oberon and love it....hope I do as well!


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Congrats on your new Oberon cover...you still need a Peeramid pillow...LOL!!


Thanks!!  Ok...I saw a brief "milli-second" pic of the Peeramid pillow...Not too sure what that is...& it's a good thing I don't. Yep, don't need that. NOPE! LOL!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Thanks!!  Ok...I saw a brief "milli-second" pic of the Peeramid pillow...Not too sure what that is...& it's a good thing I don't. Yep, don't need that. NOPE! LOL!!


Here is a picture of the Peeramid Pillow you said you wanted to see... Oh you don't want to see it, My bad.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

intinst said:


> Here is a picture of the Peeramid Pillow you said you wanted to see... Oh you don't want to see it, My bad.


LOL!!!  Ya, that's the pic I had seen somewhere...and was like "WT heck is that?!?!?" LOL!! Looks like a "pointy miniature grad cap.." HAHA!! Eh, not doing anything for me...LOL good thing.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your new Oberon cover! I love my purple ROH and my peeramid pillow! Also love this light by MightyBright. It comes with an AC adapter and I keep it on my bedside table. It's a little big for travel. I use a smaller battery operated one for that. Not that I'm suggesting you get one or anything.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats on your cover!!! I am anxiously awaiting mine....maybe today is the day it will arrive!!!! I keep looking out the window at every noise, to make sure I am not missing the mail man. 

LOL, you guys are so funny! Now I have to go google that pillow to see what exactly it does....it looks strange!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> LOL, you guys are so funny! Now I have to go google that pillow to see what exactly it does....it looks strange!


The picture above is a clickable link for the pyramid and I think there is a whole thread about it here somewhere, plus VictoriaP has a full review in the Reviews-Other Products forum.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The Peeramid may not look like much, but it's one of the most valuable accessories I own.  In fact, I have two of them.  I use one for nearly all my reading at home, and I was irritated as heck on a recent 4 day trip while trying to improvise a replacement.  LOL

Not everything is for everyone, of course, but this one is worth a longer look.  Luvmy4brats has one as well; one of her posts that included it led to me doing additional research on it, so it's really her fault I bought them!

...such a helpful group of enablers we all are....


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

*Thanks everyone!!!!!!!* 

Ya.....I haven't got the light yet...but I do plan on picking one up eventually. Right now I have no need for one. But LOL I know I will soon enough.

So when my Oberon gets here I should be set!! YAY!! Can't wait!! 

ps. Ck'd status this a.m. and it changed from "approved" >> "pending" 
Hoping it says shipped soon...


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> The Peeramid may not look like much, but it's one of the most valuable accessories I own. In fact, I have two of them. I use one for nearly all my reading at home, and I was irritated as heck on a recent 4 day trip while trying to improvise a replacement. LOL
> 
> Not everything is for everyone, of course, but this one is worth a longer look. Luvmy4brats has one as well; one of her posts that included it led to me doing additional research on it, so it's really her fault I bought them!
> 
> ...such a helpful group of enablers we all are....


Well, it's the least we can do. It is our duty!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I love my peeramind pillow..it's great for boosting my Kindle up while reading in bed.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah.... well... I wasn't going to tell anyone this... but I have a confession to make....
> 
> I went out to a late breakfast with a friend today. I got dressed and did all the usual get-ready routine, including shoes and digging out the sole purse that goes with those particular clothes (off-white). Then I remembered that this friend has never been on time for anything, ever, and that it would be good to take the Kindle for the wait, not to mention that I had promised I would demo it for her. Except that it doesn't fit into the purse that I had out. I own a dozen purses and NONE of the other ones even remotely goes with the clothes I had on. I didn't want to take a separate tote bag because it would have been impractical where we were meeting. So..... I had to pick a different purse... which meant I had to change clothes... and therefore shoes... all because of the Kindle! I felt REALLY silly about it.
> 
> (Later today I checked. Fewer than half of my purses will hold the Kindle. Uh-oh...)


I love this, Susan!

We start out accessorizing our Kindle and end up creating our wardrobes around it. I think we've reached a new level of obsesson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> I love this, Susan!
> 
> We start out accessorizing our Kindle and end up creating our wardrobes around it. I think we've reached a new level of obsesson


Scary, isn't it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> LOL!!!  Ya, that's the pic I had seen somewhere...and was like "WT heck is that?!?!?" LOL!! Looks like a "pointy miniature grad cap.." HAHA!! Eh, not doing anything for me...LOL good thing.


It might not look like much in that picture. You need to see it in action:


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It might not look like much in that picture. You need to see it in action:


Beautiful. Do you remember the name of the color of your peeramid, luv? I have one in wine for my bedroom but would love one in this color (looks like peach?) in another room.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

ummm. 

(*kicks imaginary dust*)

ummm.


Oberon Tree of Life cover in green.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> It might not look like much in that picture. You need to see it in action:


Hmm, Thx for the visual....interesting lil invention..


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> Beautiful. Do you remember the name of the color of your peeramid, luv? I have one in wine for my bedroom but would love one in this color (looks like peach?) in another room.


I'm not luv, but that pillow is called "harvest gold". It really isn't, it's a beigey tapestry with beige-gold accent threads (not metallic gold), but it's gorgeous--I have the same one on my sofa.

Here's the link:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah.... well... I wasn't going to tell anyone this... but I have a confession to make....
> 
> I went out to a late breakfast with a friend today. I got dressed and did all the usual get-ready routine, including shoes and digging out the sole purse that goes with those particular clothes (off-white). Then I remembered that this friend has never been on time for anything, ever, and that it would be good to take the Kindle for the wait, not to mention that I had promised I would demo it for her. Except that it doesn't fit into the purse that I had out. I own a dozen purses and NONE of the other ones even remotely goes with the clothes I had on. I didn't want to take a separate tote bag because it would have been impractical where we were meeting. So..... I had to pick a different purse... which meant I had to change clothes... and therefore shoes... all because of the Kindle! I felt REALLY silly about it.
> 
> (Later today I checked. Fewer than half of my purses will hold the Kindle. Uh-oh...)


LOL!! I've never ever given a thought as to whether my purse matches my clothes. I have a ton of purses though. Just switched to my Vera Bradley Hobo in Botanica for Spring/Summer.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'm not luv, but that pillow is called "harvest gold". It really isn't, it's a beigey tapestry with beige-gold accent threads (not metallic gold), but it's gorgeous--I have the same one on my sofa.
> 
> Here's the link:


Thanks, Victoria. I would have never guessed Harvest Gold from the pictures.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> LOL!! I've never ever given a thought as to whether my purse matches my clothes. I have a ton of purses though. Just switched to my Vera Bradley Hobo in Botanica for Spring/Summer.


Well not _match_ exactly, but not clash, at least. I mean, if I have a bright orange purse I'm not going to use it when I'm in head-to-toe pale pink (not that that's something I'm likely to wear, but just as an example).


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah.... well... I wasn't going to tell anyone this... but I have a confession to make....
> 
> I went out to a late breakfast with a friend today. I got dressed and did all the usual get-ready routine, including shoes and digging out the sole purse that goes with those particular clothes (off-white). Then I remembered that this friend has never been on time for anything, ever, and that it would be good to take the Kindle for the wait, not to mention that I had promised I would demo it for her. Except that it doesn't fit into the purse that I had out. I own a dozen purses and NONE of the other ones even remotely goes with the clothes I had on. I didn't want to take a separate tote bag because it would have been impractical where we were meeting. So..... I had to pick a different purse... which meant I had to change clothes... and therefore shoes... all because of the Kindle! I felt REALLY silly about it.
> 
> (Later today I checked. Fewer than half of my purses will hold the Kindle. Uh-oh...)


I don't know...but to me this is ALL totally normal!!  LOL!! I do it ALL the time....(just haven't yet with my kindle cuz I've only had it a wk). 

BUT...There have been MANY situations that I'm all dressed ready to go...got the bag I want to use, shoes, etc. then decide I need a bigger bag or a different color bag (whatever the case)--I then change my whole outfit cuz I've decided to go with another bag that'll go better with the outfit. YEP...normal!! LMAO!! Or I choose my bag first then decide on the clothes that'll match/go with that bag...whatever.

I'm sooo bad...I have a bag for every possible situation whether it's size, color, shoulder, handheld, quick trip somewhere, spring, summer, fall, winter,...Ya, that's why I'm done with my purse obsession...DONE!!

Just moved on to Kindle stuff....Although...I just ordered my 1st Oberon cover....there may be more down the line. Not sure though...cuz the only other one I'm liking is the Sun, & River Garden both in red!! But LOVE purple more so I think the ROH shall do fine for awhile.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Hmmm....after buying my ROH (that hasn't shipped yet...boo!) LOL! I've been thinking as far as accessories I'm done for now...Just wanted a nice cover & that'll hopefully be on it's way soon...

As for other K accessories:

*Skins* - I prefer the K all WHITE....which of course, is just me....Guess I'm just a "plain Jane" type of girl. LOL!! I've looked at all of them @ DG...and they're some really cute ones (that I DO like, very cute pink/purply ones, but just don't want to put on my K..LOL!!) I like the K to look more like a bk (plain/white) - I must say I enjoy seeing others skins and combos others put together w/ they're oberon/cole haan, etc whatever covers...with their skins. Some really cool combos!! Just not for me is all. I've read quite a few posts re: others not liking the plain white look...(that the K looks cold, plain, etc.) which is totally fine!! ..everyone has their likes/dislikes...No worries!! LOL!! To each their own!!  Afterall we all have one thing in common LOL & that's the LOVE for our K's being K1, K2, or the even the *new* K DX coming out soon.. 

Perhaps if they had some skins that were VERY pale solid plain pink. (I MEAN PALE...then mayyyyyyyybe...but that's a stretch for me...cuz I rather have nothing >> book-like).

*Peeramid pillow* - It's ok, cool idea --but don't need it.

*Mighty bright light* - probably get...(just don't "need" yet...) but I will most likely get later!  haha!

btw...just ck'd shipping status (on ROH) again - still says >> Pending... boo. Hmm...I'm in So Calif, ordered Wed. 5/13 mid morning...shipping via USPS priority. hmm....I'm thinking I'll get it on Mon. if it's shipped out today...Guess I'll find out soon enough.

Just wish it would get here so that I could just slap my K in & I'm good to go!!! heehehehe! 

........so the waiting continues................


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

WOOO HOOOOOOOO!!! 


Just got an email confirmation...my ROH has been shipped!! Was shipped yesterday 5/14!   Hmm....maybe it'll come tomorrow....OR even today...LOL ya, wishful thinking..

I'm just glad it shipped!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!  I can see that between now and Monday you're going to be checking the status every twenty minutes. Just in case UPS suddenly decides to begin Sunday deliveries.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! I can see that between now and Monday you're going to be checking the status every twenty minutes. Just in case UPS suddenly decides to begin Sunday deliveries.


Haha!  Ya, I would have if USPS had given me a the darn tracking number!! Darn people, Ugh. Oh well. (Oh, & I would've been cking every 5 mins!! hehee!!) LOL!!!! I guess I'm just excited to receive my 1st Oberon as is everyone else on these boards with their first (2nd, 3rd, etc) heehee!!  Unfortunately, I can't ck up on the status now...whatever. That's ok.... I am secretly thinking it'll come Monday though. <sigh> That works!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JUNEBUG5 said:


> Haha!  Ya, I would have if USPS had given me a the darn tracking number!! Darn people, Ugh. Oh well. (Oh, & I would've been cking every 5 mins!! hehee!!) LOL!!!! I guess I'm just excited to receive my 1st Oberon as is everyone else on these boards with their first (2nd, 3rd, etc) heehee!!  Unfortunately, I can't ck up on the status now...whatever. That's ok.... I am secretly thinking it'll come Monday though. <sigh> That works!


Think positive thoughts...


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Think positive thoughts...


Yep, will do!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

DD said:


> Thanks, Victoria. I would have never guessed Harvest Gold from the pictures.


I have the same pillow, but mine is a light lilac color. I have a very purple Kindle Kollection!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

oh they make that pillow in lilac?!? hmm....


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

patchymama said:


> oh they make that pillow in lilac?!? hmm....


Mine is green.....I got it from drugstore.com. It was a little cheaper.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For those looking for an alternative to the Peeramid pillow (and one that you can find most anywhere):


I found one right in my house. I've got a couple of different pillows, those cylinder-type pillows that have the little microbeads in them. 

I find that if I put one in my lap it's a great way to prop my Kindle up, it's squishy enough that I can play around and find just the right angle to keep any glare off the screen, not have to hold it at all, just have my hand near enough to hit the page button. You can find them in all kinds of shapes & colors or patterns, I find the cylinder shape like the one in the picture works really nicely and it's better if it's not overstuffed with the beads, makes it easier to manipulate.


----------

